# If you are new to the DA polisher



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Today I gave these a try on my caddy van (clear coat as hard as the TT) Meguiars DA Microfiber Correction System and all I can say is WOW  ease of use, very lo dust, quick correction , and a superb finish 8) 
These pads and dedicated polish are made for the DA http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/sh ... ion-System
I was using them on my flex machine and the finish it gave was  
So all I can say is they get my vote so much so that I will not be using foam pads for correction again ( I did not order mine from megs it's just a link for info for you )


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Syd, What did you buy them? Did you get the 2 liquid components and the 2 microfibre pads? I've been using foam for ages and they are great but take a bloody long time to correct paintwork.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I got just the cutting pads and polish, did not bother with final wax polish and pads. I used http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/ with DW as discount code,have used this company a few times now with great delivery and service 8)


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Syd reading the Megs site it says that they recommend using their backing plates.

Did you buy new ones?

SJ


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Super Josh said:


> Syd reading the Megs site it says that they recommend using their backing plates.
> 
> Did you buy new ones?
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I was about to order them at lunchtime but most places seem to be out of the 3" finishing pads, I was going to use sopme Lake country hydrom spot pads on the rotary but might wait now. I'll get them from Shinearama or Polished Bliss as i need to get my hands on some sanding discs 

Any tips on using the pads, I'll stick on the kestral but from what i've read slow speed and movement is the best ?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not that fast. You need to do a glide speed of roughly 0.5" per second, or 5 minutes to do an 18" by 18" set.

The Megs backing plates are not essential, but they are thick like rotary backing plates and they do compress the pads less than the thin ones you normally get for a DA.

It's important to note that these will not do full correction eg. the equivalent of a green 3M pad and Fast Cut Plus on a rotary. They are a bit better than the 3M yellow pad/Extra Fine, and they don't need you to have a fixation with getting heat into the panel, but they are definitely not a total replacement for a rotary.

For the likes of myself and (I think) Big Syd it's the answer to many prayers.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

OMG Syd, I got this through today after getting my DA polisher for my birthday Tuesday, I got the cutting pad and the fInishing pad. Not sure if I'm dreaming but both the pads look and feel exactly the same. I also have the compound so will have a go next weekend after claying etc.
Can I use my normal wax with the finishing pad? I didn't get the wax that is part of the system as I have a selection of waxes/sealants.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Also forgot to ask:

I am looking to polish my headlights as I have loads of stonechips In them. Is the polish and pad enough to sort this or do I need something a bit harsher?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> Can I use my normal wax with the finishing pad? I didn't get the wax that is part of the system as I have a selection of waxes/sealants.


No, the pads and polishes are matched. The "wax" is a finishing polish.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wja96 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I use my normal wax with the finishing pad? I didn't get the wax that is part of the system as I have a selection of waxes/sealants.
> ...


so i need it really to finish the process?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Out of interest, do you guys apply your wax by hand or can you use a da? Can someone recommend a pad for applying wax?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

For me I apply lime prime by da and buff off with a microfibre for waxes such as supernatural either a foam hand pad or by hand


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> For me I apply lime prime by da and buff off with a microfibre for waxes such as supernatural either a foam hand pad or by hand


So can I use the finishing pad or do I need to buy a different one?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

For wax just apply it with a german applicator, like this ..

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... cat24.html


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> so i need it really to finish the process?


Yes.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> So can I use the finishing pad or do I need to buy a different one?


The finishing pad is the equivalent of a blue 3M pad. It's a finishing/glossing pad. Don't use anything with it except the Megs Finishing Wax.

For waxes a foam applicator pad seems best. I don't know anyone who uses a machine for applying waxes although many retailers put sealants on with a machine. I suspect if you had a liquid wax you could use a machine. I don't find putting wax ON by hand a problem, it's taking it off afterwards that seems like hard work, especially Collinite 476S.

That's why I now use Optiseal, which is wipe on, walk away!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wja96 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > So can I use the finishing pad or do I need to buy a different one?
> ...


Thanks for the answers!


----------



## rs_t (Jul 7, 2005)

Need to try this!


----------

